# Battling the Giants



## Harbison

Is February a good time to, 'Battle the Giants' of the Florida Middle Grounds? Only one way to find out, let's go see!
Time to hit the bunks. The great battle ahead will require us to be at our very best. 
Gosh, Captain Mark, is it time to get up already? Go get them. 
Mister Jason Burke, Nashville, scores first. What a mangrove snapper:








Rich, that's bigger than any mango. What a fighter:








Way to go Rich, way to go partner:









Mister Burke is putting a good old Southern hurting on those pesky mangos:








Mister Mitrovic do you really believe that gag grouper are few & far between? Looks to me like someone is feeding us a line:








Joe, now that's a nice red grouper:








We found a huge school of bar jacks. They are hungry and there for the taking:








We have caught some quality fish, but the early morning bite has been a little on the slow side. Finally, here comes Mister Sun, here comes the fight of our lives. Don't think so? Just ask Mister Milos Mitrovic. Be sure to watch the video of Milos' great fights:








Mister Larry Miller joins in on 'Battling the Giants'!








Now this is really looking good. Many battles are lost, but many are won:
Ian, Joe, Milos, Captain Mark Hubbard:








Rich, what's all the excitement? I have hooked something much bigger than a mango. It's pulling like a freight train, but I have him headed in the right direction. Oh no! He is taking off like a bat out of, well you get the picture. Finally, nothing but dead weight. Shark attack! Captain Mark is simply amazed at the size of those two bite marks. Now that was a real, 'giant'!








Milos just won't stop. He is helping our side win the battle of the giants:
















Ralph, thank you sir for helping us to win the great battle. This man knows how to fish:
















Gosh, we are starved. Tammy to the rescue. I'll have one of your famous bacon, sausage, cheese omelettes. Good in no way adequately describes this masterpiece:








Joe, show us who is winning the battle of the giants:








Captain Mark Hubbard can't believe how well Mister Mitrovic is doing. He has caught ten keeper size gags, six American reds, and four scamp grouper, and it's not even noon yet:








Joe, hold up one of those American reds:








Mister Jason Burke, What do you think about the American red snapper being in such bad shape that the fishery can only stand at best a 28 day season?








Milos, as you throw that beauty back, what are your thoughts on the 'shortage' of the American red snapper?
















Ralph, what's your thoughts on the status of the American red?








As hard as we try, we simply can't get away from them:








Those darn gags wont leave us alone either. Go away!








We are 'Battling the Giants' and actually winning...sometimes!








Those darn American reds are determined not to leave us alone. We may only have 28 days, but we are going to make them pay for all the free meals:
















Mister Matt Horn is visiting us from Minneapolis, Minnesota. Matt just had to see what our great state has to offer. Matt's conclusion, why would anyone possibly want to live anywhere else?








It's a tuna, a real tuna. I will never forget this:








Now there is something we seldom see on the Grounds, a big Key West Grunt:








Rich, now that's a nice mango:








Boy! If we could only keep grouper & Amereican reds:








Proper venting really helps. Catch you later:








Both grouper & American reds are very abundant on the Grounds. Don't let anyone tell you differently:








Winter mango snapper fishing is slow compared to hot weather fishing. However, many are still hungry:








And, speaking of hungry, Tammy, what's for dinner? Boy! Do I ever have something special for you. Start off with a green salad followed by bacon wrapped pork tinder-loin, green beans, and Texas toast. Tammy, you are too much!








Oh! I forgot this:








Well, finally the sun has had enough. See you in the morning:

















The FWC did not travel with us this time. However, these dedicated biologist were waiting for us at the dock. Now this is real data:








We had the Grounds to ourselves. As a matter of fact, we have not seen another boat during our last three trips. 
Nice catch, with American reds & grouper, it would have been a great catch. 








Will & Joe are very proud of our total team effort:








Man! This is going to be close:








Captain Mark Hubbard congratulates the jack pot winners. (R)
Amber Jack: Mister Larry Miller (L)
Snapper: Mister Jason Burke (Middle)









Is February a good time to, 'Battle the Giants' of the Florida Middle Grounds? Looks like anytime is a good time. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association

Check out the action packed video of our trip: (click on the link)


----------



## DAWGONIT

Another awesome report, pics, & vids.
Thanks Sir!


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir. Sure wish this forum would accept larger reports. I had to cut out a great deal of the text and some great pictures. I really would like the opportunity to share everything.


----------



## sniperpeeps

That's a giant ruby lip!


----------



## Harbison

What the heck is a 'ruby lip'?


----------



## sniperpeeps

Harbison said:


> What the heck is a 'ruby lip'?


That grunt


----------



## Harbison

Thanks, guess I have never heard them called that before. The 1/2 day boats do very well on them. We seldom see grunts on the Grounds. That's the first one I have seen in months.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Nice report Harbison, as far as the "grunt" or ruby lip is concerned, it has to be the worst tasting fish in the sea. We keep them for bait sometimes, but usually chunk them. Lots of nice jacks and mangrove snaps too. I'm sure ya'll had a great time. When the dinner bell rings, I would wish I was in earshot.


----------



## Harbison

The FWC concurred that the fish in question is indeed a grunt. I have found 'grunt nuggets' to be very tasty. 
The AJ's & mangrove snapper were indeed running nice size. The amount the almost extinct American red snapper & gag grouper held by the Florida Middle Grounds defies the imagination. Glad you liked my report. Best! Bob H.


----------



## sniperpeeps

They are great AJ bait, although it would take a monster AJ to eat that one!


----------



## Harbison

The biggest AJ I have seen to date was a 110 pound monster. I have seen many in the 90-100 pound class. They love a very big bate. A 100 pound amber jack would hit that big grunt.


----------



## flukedaddy

Great report Sir. I have seen 80lb AJs eat 5lb bonita in a hurry. Agree on the grunt. Have also seen a 4lb speck with a 3/4lb mullet in his gut as he ate my fingerling mullet to boot, pretty big food to weight ratio.


----------



## Harbison

Interesting! Looks like the bigger the bait the bigger the AJ. I too have seen them take some monster baits. 
Have not been trout fishing in years. I miss it! To me trout are a real class act. Would like to hear more about your trout fishing. Thanks for sharing. Bob


----------



## flukedaddy

Harbison said:


> Interesting! Looks like the bigger the bait the bigger the AJ. I too have seen them take some monster baits.
> Have not been trout fishing in years. I miss it! To me trout are a real class act. *Would like to hear more about your trout fishing.* Thanks for sharing. Bob


Yes sir we have some great trout fishing up here but I cut my teeth a lil closer to you @ Indian river right outside of Merrit island where my Great grandfather lived home of some true gators in the 15lb range. I have caught quite a few 5 to 7 pounders here and 1 over 10 I say she was in the 13lb range, and she was released for someone else to catch. All caught on live fingerling mullet or smaller live menhaden free-lined in hauffmin bayou, the bigger ones anyways.


----------



## Harbison

Wonderful! I have caught a lot of trout but nothing even close to the sizes mentioned. They are indeed a class act. Bob


----------



## CatHunter

Thats a lot of dead fish.


----------



## Harbison

"Thats a lot of dead fish".
That's why we go fishing.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Dang I didn't know ruby lips got that big!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

That is a stud amberjack


----------



## Harbison

*Fish of the Florida Middle Grounds*

:clap:
The Florida Middle Grounds grows them huge:


----------



## sniperpeeps

That is a stud African pompano


----------



## Harbison

:thumbsup: 
We seldom see African pompano on the Middle Grounds. That was the biggest one we have ever seen. In all, we caught five on that trip:


----------



## flukedaddy

Mr Harbison, how do the they taste or is there something you would compare them to? I have caught a few the biggest being the smallest in your pic. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harbison

Unfortunately I have no idea how African pompano taste. I have never caught one. As a matter of fact, I don't think I have seen over six or eight the entire 40+ years I have been fishing the Middle Grounds. 
Hopefully someone on here can share with us how they taste. Bob


----------



## CatHunter

I have always wanted to catch a true black grouper.


----------



## Harbison

I personally have never caught a true black grouper. I would love to catch one also. We see very few on the Middle Grounds. In fact, that's the only one I remember seeing this year. Bob


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Your reports are the best on the forum as far as I am concerned. Great documentation and really have me researching a trip for my son and I. Do many 9-10 year olds go on these trips?


----------



## Harbison

Think you sir. The 39 hour trips do have an age requirement, I think it's 12 years. I will find out. Bob


----------



## Harbison

Direct from the Hubbard's web sight:
NO children under 12 permitted on the 12-hour or 39 hour trip


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Thanks for the post. Probably better to wait a few years before bringing him any way.


----------



## Harbison

Sir, may I suggest a 10 hour trip. I see many youngsters on these trips. In April they will be able to keep red grouper. Captain Frank has been doing really well on them. If I can be of any help please do not hesitate to ask. Bob


----------

